

Show HN: CHEEKY Send and set your own contact photo for the first time ever - cprutting
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cheeky!/id907723267?ls=1&mt=8

======
cprutting
New developer here. This is my first app, I would love any feedback from the
community!

